# Start Here > Guest Forum >  New to Austrian Economics. Any good beginner books to educate myself on the topic?

## Hakuna14

I'm very interested in Austrian Economics and would like to read more about it. So far I've read Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt which was very interesting. I also read Basic Economics by Thomas Sowell which was pretty good too (I know that's not Austrian Economics). 

Any other books for someone looking to learn about Austrian Economics?

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------


## acptulsa

Hi.  Welcome.  Sorry if you were feeling ignored.  The forum has mostly been left to the trolls, and as you'll soon discover, being welcoming and helpful is not on their agenda.

You aren't the first person to ask!  Here's an old thread you might find helpful:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rian-Economics

There's a whole subforum on Austrian economics.  It's full of discussions, links to Mises Institute videos, and other things you might find enlightening.

----------


## Superfluous Man

Welcome to the forums Mr. Matata.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm very interested in Austrian Economics and would like to read more about it. So far I've read Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt which was very interesting. I also read Basic Economics by Thomas Sowell which was pretty good too (I know that's not Austrian Economics). 
> 
> Any other books for someone looking to learn about Austrian Economics?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Greetings .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I'm very interested in Austrian Economics and would like to read more about it. So far I've read Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt which was very interesting. I also read Basic Economics by Thomas Sowell which was pretty good too (I know that's not Austrian Economics). 
> 
> Any other books for someone looking to learn about Austrian Economics?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Human Action

It might seem imposing, but if you already have a basic understanding of microeconomics from Hazlitt and Sowell, you can do it; just go slowly and look up the things you don't understand as you go along. For something more conventionally introductory, try either Rothbard or Salerno's microeconomics lecture series at the LvMI.

----------


## Krugminator2

I wouldn't think of economics as Austrian or Keynesian or MMT or Chicago. I would look at it as right and wrong.

Economics in One Lesson is about as good as it gets. Though I wouldn't really call it Austrian as much as just correct.

If you want a book that is easy to read, filled with facts and applies Austrian economics, then America's Great Depression is probably the best. Very well written. I don't know everything is correct but it is certainly Austrian.  I read Human Action 10 years or so ago. Long swaths of it are unreadable but it is overall very good, especially from a liberty point of view.

----------


## waqasw

> I'm very interested in Austrian Economics and would like to read more about it. So far I've read Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt which was very interesting. I also read Basic Economics by Thomas Sowell which was pretty good too (I know that's not Austrian Economics). 
> 
> Any other books for someone looking to learn about Austrian Economics?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


good

----------


## dannno



----------

